# Found an Army Air Corp Ring



## Benibiker (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all, I found an Army Air Corp ring made of silver with the inscription "U. S. Army Air Corp" on the front and the initials WHG in the center. On one side it says "Nichols Field Nov, 37" and on the other side it says "Rizal P.I. Nov, 40". I looked up Nichols Field and found out it was in the Philippines during WW II. Does anyone know more about Nichols Field and its aircraft?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where did you find that ring?????


----------



## Benibiker (Dec 29, 2009)

I found it at a garage sale in San Antonio, it fell out of an "empty" jewelry box.


----------



## Pong (Dec 29, 2009)

Nichols Field is now called Villamor Airbase and is the current H.Q of the Philippine Air Force. I don't know what aircraft were stationed there, but it is likely that most of them were trainers or P-26 Peashooters. Possibly most of the more "advanced" P-36s or P-40s were stationed at Clark Air Base. "Rizal P.I" (Rizal, Philippine Islands) is what they called Metro Manila during the war. Just my two cents.

-Arlo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2009)

...and perhaps Martin B-10's?


----------



## Pong (Dec 29, 2009)

Possibly. My only guess is that most of the late 30s and 40s planes (P-36, P-40B, B-17E etc.) were stationed at Clark.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice info Arlo.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool find, BB.  
Pic - pleeeeease???


----------



## timshatz (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, BB has it right, it is a pretty cool find. And a pic would be very nice.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2009)

Still looking for that era, but did find this:

American Units Based at Nichols (Defense of Philippines)
24th PG, 20th PS (P-35, P-40) Hamilton Oct 40 - Dec 9 , 41 to Clark
24th PG, 17th PS (P-26, P-35, P-40E) from USA late Oct 40
24th PG, 21st PS (P-40E)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like they had some B-10s and B-18s at Nichols in that time frame. The B-18s were sent to replace the B-10s.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great stuff guys. Here are the period planes that we are talking about. In order...

P-26
P-35
P-40E
B-10
B-18


----------



## Benibiker (Dec 29, 2009)

Let me take some pictures... I'll be right back... Great info on Nichols Field all!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2009)

Matt, you disappoint me. I have photos of the P-26 and the P-35...


----------



## Benibiker (Dec 29, 2009)

Here they are, they came out pretty good! Wonder what it's worth? Sorry about the huge pictures!


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

Great info Eric. 

By the way, are there any B-10s or B-18s in museums or being restored to flying condition?


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey BB you might be interested in this. While I was searching Google for Nichols, I found this two year old thread on the forums. The photos are very interesting.

U.S Aircraft in the Philippines, 1937-1942

Hope it helps.

-Arlo


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2009)

According to Michael Blaugher's Air Museum guide, there are 4 B-10s in museum in the US.
1. Pioneer Air Museum in Fairbanks, Alaska
2. Pima Air and Space Museum in Tucson, Arizona
3. US Southwest Soaring Museum in Moriarty, New Mexico
4. National Museum of the Air Force in Fairborn, Ohio

Same reference list 5 B-18s 
1. Castle Air Museum in Atwater, California
2. Wings Over the Rockies Air Museum in Denver, CO
3. National Museum of the Air Force in Fairborn, Ohio
4. McChord Air Museum in Tacoma, Washington
5. Pima Air and Space Museum in Tucson, Arizona

One thing I did notice in the reference is that the B-18 in Tacoma and Tucson list the same Serial and N-number. So there is either a misprint, or the airplane is only in one of those places.


----------



## Benibiker (Dec 30, 2009)

Pong said:


> Hey BB you might be interested in this. While I was searching Google for Nichols, I found this two year old thread on the forums. The photos are very interesting.
> 
> U.S Aircraft in the Philippines, 1937-1942
> 
> ...



Great info, thanks Pong!


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2009)

Eric,

I believe you may be mistaken as to the number of Martin B-10’s left in existence. Certainly don’t take Wiki at its word, but I believe they are right in this case…

Regards, Jim

Survivors

The only surviving complete B-10 is on display at the National Museum of the United States Air Force at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base near Dayton, Ohio. The aircraft is painted as a B-10 used in the 1934 Alaskan Flight. It was an export version sold to Argentina in 1938. The aircraft survived as a ground crew trainer, and was still being used by the Argentine Air Force for training its ground crews as late as the 1960s. The Air Force Museum conducted an exhaustive search for any surviving B-10 remains, and eventually learned of the aircraft. In 1970, the incomplete airframe was donated by the Government of Argentina to the U.S. Government in a formal ceremony attended by the U.S. ambassador. The aircraft was restored by the 96th Maintenance Squadron (Mobile), Air Force Reserve, at Kelly Air Force Base, Texas, in 1973-1976, [12] and placed on display in 1976. 

Various parts of crashed B-10s, such as turrets and wings, were retrieved from the jungle of Borneo and are now on display in the Militaire-Luchtvaartmuseum (Military Aviation Museum) at Soesterberg, the Netherlands.[13]


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2009)

Jim, you are correct. I looked again in the index and three of the B-10s listed are Mitchell B-10 flying wing motor gliders. Good catch.


----------

